# How to medicate a sneaky 'poo



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Bette is on benedryl twice daily. I was giving her the liquid until late last week when she decided she didn't want it. She hid when it was time for the meds--kinda funny--blind dog 'hiding.'  When I did catch her (I pretended it was hard to find her), she clamped her jaws tight so I couldn't get the syringe in her mouth. 
So, I decided to go back to pills, and was so proud of fooling her--hah!--I put a pill in cheese a couple of times, in a piece of steak, and in a 'pill pocket' at different times. I thought I was successful until this morning when I found a pile of pills--wet hot pink pills on my light grey NEW carpet!!! Couldn't believe she found a spot (under my desk) and kept returning to it to dump the pills. AND I watched her when I gave it to her--every time--to make sure she ate whatever it was I gave her. She must have just held on to the pill and swallowed the good stuff. ARRGHH!! 
Talk about a cheeky monkey! My neighbor came over this morning and we prised her mouth open and gave her the liquid medicine. I don't want to put her or me or my neighbor through this drama twice a day! Any advice???


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi - she is cheeky - can't you just mix the liquid in with some kibble? Or with her normal food and just stir it in?

Ian


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady downs her pills with cream cheese...I wrap it in a chunk of cheese, and down it goes...I also have another treat ready so she scarfs the cream cheese down to get the next treat..maybe something really smelly so she knows its there...little sneaky pooch


----------



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

I had to break them into quarters for Ted, otherwise he did the same thing - eat the good stuff,spit out the tablet..

He didn't seem to be able to detect them quite so easily when they were smaller and wrapped in cheese, or something else that was smelly...


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Ian--no, she won't touch canned or kibble if I put medicine in it. The cats end up eating it, they're obviously not as clever as Bette.
Mo--never thought of cream cheese! I've been trying with cheddar.
Jos--I will give that a try! Never thought of making the pill smaller.

So, I'll try putting a quarter of a pill in cream cheese! Wish me luck!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

GOOD LUCK!!! let us know how sneaky she is!


----------



## calisphere (Jun 9, 2012)

This might help. My boyfriend's dog has a thyroid issue that requires between 2 and 3 pills daily and then her joint pill because she's almost a billion years old. Lol. Now, she's used to taking pills because she's had to for almost 16 years, but she knows the command "open". She still opens her mouth grudgingly, but she will do it. Then, if my boyfriend is giving her the pill, he shoves it right down her throat so she doesn't have a choice. It's mean but effective.

I, on the other hand, gently tilt her head up, tell her to open, and then drop the pill in. It goes roughly to the back of the throat and I hold her mouth closed until she swallows. Sometimes I tell her to swallow. Then I check. If she tries to trick, I dig the pill out and try again. We get it eventually.

If you're going to stick with the liquid though, aim for the corner of the mouth. Sit on her if you have to and squirt in quarter doses. She won't like it, but you'll get most of it in there. I've had to medicate all sorts of critters, so I know several tricks.


----------



## janj (May 16, 2012)

we had a terrier who was cunning with tablets didnt matter what you put them in,he would eat food and spit out tablet after,in the end Vet showed us,open the mouth an put tablet at back of his tongue,close mouth quickly and rub his neck till you see them swallow,sounds awful but was best way of getting tablet down, we tried all foods to hide it in but nothing would fool him,be brave she needs the tablet !


----------

